# Tough Mice



## chufeng (Apr 8, 2003)

Three mice are sitting at a bar in a pretty rough neighborhood late at night, trying to impress each other about how tough they are. 

The first mouse throws down a shot of bourbon, slams the empty glass onto the bar, turns to the second mouse and says, "When I see a mousetrap, I lie on my back and set it off with my foot. When the bar comes down, I catch it in my teeth, bench press it twenty times to work up an appetite, and then make off with the cheese." 

The second mouse orders up two shots of tequila, drinks them down one after the other, slams both glasses onto the bar, turns to the first mouse and replies, "Oh yeah? When I see rat poison, I collect as much as I can, take it home, grind it up to a powder, and add it to my coffee each morning so I can get a good buzz going for the rest of the day." 

The first mouse and the second mouse then turn to the third mouse. 

The third mouse finishes the beer he has in front of him, lets out a long sigh and says to the first two, "I don't have time for this crap. "Gotta go home and have sex with the cat." 


:asian: 
chufeng


----------



## Zepp (Apr 8, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!!"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *
> The third mouse finishes the beer he has in front of him, lets out a long sigh and says to the first two, "I don't have time for this crap. "Gotta go home and have sex with the cat."
> 
> ...



 HEEHEEHEEHEE... :rofl:


----------

